# è lecito sapere



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

come mai si è ritenuto di cancellare il thread?
grazie


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ti stupisci?
Io no.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2012)

fa piacere.
vorrei sapere se devo stare ai gusti del conte o se ha deciso l'admin


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva;bt6005 ha detto:
			
		

> fa piacere.
> vorrei sapere se devo stare ai gusti del conte o se ha deciso l'admin


non credo abbia deciso Admin, non mi è mai sembrato censorio.
E nemmeno il Conte, ma io sono sempre "ben pensante".


----------



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque fastidioso. Ammetto.


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

:blank:

Sembri ossessionata da me...
Che ti reputo valere manco di zero...
Perchè non hai un'idea originale e creativa che sia tua, manco a morire, quindi manchi di creatività e personalità, sei come un manico di scopa.

Comunque sia ho un opinione...

Nel caso del tuo 3d( di cui non mi interessa un casso) sarà stato un caso di eutanasia forumistica.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

